# [Adobe Premiere Pro] Weche Exportformat hat die beste Auflösung? Welche Grundeinst..



## Divadetlon (20. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab einen netten Film erstellt und will ih jetzt in der Besten Qualität exportieren.
Welches Format muss ich da nehmen? Welche Formateinstellungen? 

Die Vorsteinstellungen lauten:
PAL 32 kHz   |  D1/DV PAL (1,067)

Sind die Einstellungen korrekt oder sollte man einen andere nehmen?

Es wäre klasse wenn mir jemand behilflich sein würde!

Danke schon mal im voraus

Einen schönen Tag wünscht
DivadEtlon


----------

